# State Department spokeswoman floats jobs as answer to ISIS



## Kraut783 (Feb 17, 2015)

Granted it is Fox news....but, really??  How out of touch is the DOS?  (yeah, rhetorical statement)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...nt-spokeswoman-floats-jobs-as-answer-to-isis/


----------



## AWP (Feb 17, 2015)

How many clueless, hipster spokeswomen does State employ?


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 17, 2015)

Jen Psaki, meet your match!

:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Brill (Feb 17, 2015)

Kraut783 said:


> Granted it is Fox news....but, really??



But the interview was on MSNBC, so it's straight from the WH.


----------



## AKkeith (Feb 17, 2015)

Maybe soon they'll raise our taxes and start a welfare program for terrorists in the Middle East.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 17, 2015)

Kraut783 said:


> Granted it is Fox news....but, really??  How out of touch is the DOS?  (yeah, rhetorical statement)
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...nt-spokeswoman-floats-jobs-as-answer-to-isis/


----------



## CQB (Feb 17, 2015)

That'll be the phone, BBC calling.


----------



## AWP (Feb 17, 2015)

Let's be honest, if you're in ISIS and saw our model for "job creation" would you embrace it or a fiery end via AGM-114?

"I can go to Paradise or live on wages which were barely adequate in 2007? Have you seen the price of milk? Dirka, dirka, Muhammad Jihad."


----------



## CDG (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank god the WH is taking this seriously.  Calling a summit DEFINITELY lets ISIS know we aren't fucking around.


----------



## Brill (Feb 17, 2015)

CDG said:


> Thank god the WH is taking this seriously.  Calling a summit DEFINITELY lets ISIS know we aren't fucking around.



Therein is the problem: they seriously believe this is the solution! They are completely out of their element or Obama is more concerned about his legacy vice protecting those that cannot protect themselves.

Definitely a tight spot.


----------



## CQB (Feb 17, 2015)

"We trained hard, but it seemed that every time we were beginning
to form up into teams, we would be reorganized. I was to learn later
in life that we tend to meet any new situation by reorganizing;
and a wonderful method it can be for creating the illusion of progress
while producing confusion, inefficiency, and demoralization."


----------



## Gunz (Feb 19, 2015)

Now...let's not be too quick to malign this "jobs" idea. There are a number of occupations ISIS members might be qualified for. Like State Department spokesperson. Their media relations skills surpass anything coming out of this administration.


----------



## AWP (Feb 19, 2015)

The funny thing is she's sort of on the right path, but somewhat akin to saying "You need wheat to make a cake." She, and probably her peers at State, have the barest inkling of one part of the solution and have grasped that as a key component. She seems to allude to a COIN-type campaign, but distilled a very complex solution into a sound bite.

She's still clueless and still an idiot, nothing changes that. Were she able to expound upon that idea she wouldn't come across as a total buffoon; 95% buffoon maybe.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh, no.  The decrease in buffoonery would only register in decimal places of 1%.  I'd still be able to round up and accurately call her a hipster cunt pustule without even so much as the brains that God gave a Nickelback fan.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 19, 2015)

Considering we left Iraq in decent shape the lack of jobs and an economy is not my fault, and not my job to fix.


----------

